# Pebble Beach, Spanish Bay and Spyglass Hill



## USGA7HCP (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm going to Pebble Beach on October 1st, we'll be playing Spanish Bay, Pebble Beach and Spyglass Hill. Does anyone have any tips to help make my trip incredible? Places to eat outside of the resort in Carmel or a short road trip to check something out, we'll have a rental car to get around!

Thanks!

USGA7HCP
Atlantic City Golf Course Reviews


----------



## USGA7HCP (Sep 20, 2006)

*Pebble Beach Vacation Tips!*

Here are a few quick tips I figured out when I was staying at Pebble Beach.

Yes! It will be one on the most spiritual Golf Vacations you will ever have, so keep that in mind as I share some great Pebble Beach Tips!

#1 - When playing the *Links at Spanish Bay*, use the driving range at Spy Glass (Do not use Pebbles range). Spanish Bay doesn't have a range and the Range at Pebble is a bit questionable. They generally require you to hit off mats and the practice green is almost laughable.

#2 - Spy Glass' range closes Wednesdays at 12 noon for the rest of the day for Maintenance. My tee time was 12:30pm I was bummed, although I played well.

#3 - The hotel rates are a bit cheaper at the *Inn at Spanish Bay *VS the *Lodge at Pebble Beach*and the accommodations are newer and more spacious. You can use the facilities and eat in the restaurants at both. It's actually pretty cool getting back and forth on the Free Shuttle.

#4 - *Flying into San Francisco Direct* is way better than flying into San Jose with a layover. We rented a car, it took us 1 hour 55 minutes to drive from the airport to the Inn at Spansh Bay Resort and about the same going back. Our friends drove from San Jose in 1 hour and half. The ride is actually pretty cool! They also have the Monterey Air Bus Shuttle.

#5 - When playing Pebble Beach, *hire a caddy *or share one with your playing partners. the information they have is incredible, plus it's like having a tour director. It was $130 for caddie plus small tip.

#6 - Get to 1st tee at the Links at Spanish Bay at dusk and watch the Bag Piper walk the first fairway and finish near the outdoor fire pits. 

#7 - Catch the sunset every night, could be the best you ever saw! 

#8 - Take 17 mile drive and stop a few times along the way, especially at the Cyprus Tree. Take some great pictures!

#9 - When shopping in the Pro Shop at Pebble Beach, go in and the to the left to find the best values. For example, the shirts closest to the cashier and entrance were $135, as I made my way to the left a few stores, I found a Ashworth's with Pebble Beach Logo for $85. The same was true for other items as well.

#10 - October is fantastic month to plan your trip. The weather was 70 - 75 during the day and 45 - 52 at night. NO RAIN!

I hope these tips make your next trip to Pebble Beach a successful one!

USGA7HCP  
Atlantic City Hotels
Atlantic City


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

stop making me jealous  

can i come?


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

These are a few obvious tips:

*At pebble make sure your ball flight is lower
*If the wind is strong in your face when hitting off the tee make sure you have a good solid base
*Finally alwats spend half an hour to an hour on the putting green...remember "putt well...Play well"


----------

